# 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' - fantasy adventure for ages 9-13



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Thanks for dropping by. I'd like to introduce you to Book 1 in my series for children aged 9-13, and anyone who's a big kid at heart.

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI

Feisty thirteen-year-old Alice Parker knows something isn't right. Aches and pains have started, her craving for sugar is out of control and she keeps imagining something outside her bedroom window. Suddenly she is top of the class in every subject. Baffled by what is happening to her and feeling at odds with the world, Alice can't take much more. Only when she collapses and experiences a life-changing transformation does she learn why she is different. But this new, amazing identity brings its own challenges and Alice isn't convinced she can rise to them. She just wants to be normal! The fact is she's anything but...

Happy reading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Nicola, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like a great story, Nicola. Best of luck with it  xxx


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Carl.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

You are most welcome. So what's next for Alice? How many books are there?


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Alice confronts a new enemy in the next book.  Her brother, Thomas, finally discovers his 'ability' too. I'll reveal more 'juicy snippets' as time goes on, as you pros do!

There are five Alice books in my head at the moment - though there is scope for more if she gains a following.  Have you set a definite number for the TH series?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah, there are five books in the TH saga. Obviously I could return to it, but I have three 'Zak Fisher and the Angel Prophecy' books I'm itching to write after TH.

Oh, I'm hardly a pro (see Amanda Hocking), but I've done okay


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

That sounds intriguing!  I look forward to reading those


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Sadly, I think I'll be on TH duties for quite a few years


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Ah, well I'm sure it will be worth it. Sounds as though all the hard work will pay off, all being well with the agents


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 2 of Alice Parker's Adventures will be available soon!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a bump, Nicola  How's it going?xx


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks - much appreciated!  
I've nearly done a draft of Book 2.  Book 1 is being edited and getting a new cover.  Then hopefully I'll be ready for paper copies!

And still trying to be more active on forums - I seem to do a lot of 'lurking' without saying much!  (Note to self: more speaking, less thinking)
How are you getting on with the agent's recommendations for TH?  Must be a strange feeling, but best of luck with it


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Can I recommend createspace for quality paper copies. However, they won't always put your book on Amazon uk.

And it is strange re:agent. But as I've said before, I'll only make changes I think improve the book and so far, it has improved because of it. If they reject it, then at least I can tell other agents that I've worked with them etc.x


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

This week I've seen a presentation of the new cover for 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' - and I like it  
Now to sort a cover for Book 2, which is well on its way.  All good fun.

I hope your additions to TH go well, Carl.  Is there a deadline?


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

The new cover for the 2nd edition of Book 1 can be seen on my Facebook page now! (link below)
Hope you all like it.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi all

The 2nd edition of 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' is now available on amazon.  Just enough time for you to (re)read it before Book 2 is released!

Enjoy! x


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Just to let you know, Book 2 of the Alice Parker series - 'Alice Parker and the Mind Magician,'  will be available from early April.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 2, 'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician,' is now available!

And thank you to everyone who downloaded Book 1 during its first free promo, helping it to reach No. 1 free in children's Action & Adventure in the US


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' is currently only 99c on amazon!  Treat yourself to a bargain fantasy adventure!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A great bargain. Thanks, Nicola.x


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' now has two 5* reviews on amazon.com   Always very welcome - thank you!


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Great to hear, Nicola


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Carl!  Well, it did have two - one disappeared this week.  Hope it's just a blip in the mysterious amazon system


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

More 4 and 5* reviews on uk and .com!  Thank you Lucinda and Karen for taking the time to review.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

A good week.  More reviews (thank you) and paperbacks finally in a local independent book shop!  
Small steps


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Paperbacks of 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' are now available on amazon!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' - Book 1 of the new adventure series for children is free today.
One for the kids (or yourself) to read this afternoon 

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI

Thirteen-year-old Alice Parker knows something isn't right; mysterious aches and pains, a craving for sugar that's out of control. Suddenly she is top of the class in every subject. 
Baffled by what is happening to her and feeling at odds with the world, Alice can't take much more. Only when she collapses and experiences a life-changing transformation does she discover why she is different. 
But this new, incredible identity brings its own challenges and Alice isn't convinced she can rise to them. She just wants to be normal! 
The fact is she's anything but...

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Betsy>_


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who downloaded a free copy last weekend.  Hope you enjoy it


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Just a few weeks until Book 3 in the Alice Parker series will be available!  

For a sneak preview of the cover, please visit facebook.com/AliceParkersAdventures


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' is free today, 22nd July 

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Just days now, not weeks, until Book 3 is released!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 3 of Alice Parker's Adventures is now available!
And Book 1, 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis,' has won the children's category of the 'E-Festival of Words' Independent Book Awards!
A big thank you to everyone who voted


----------



## Vickycrewfuller (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your book.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Vicky!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 1 received a couple more reviews this week!  Thank you


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 1 is still only 99c!  
A bargain for a weekend read


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm delighted to say that 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' has been given a 'Top Choice Award' by Flamingnet Young Adult Book Reviews.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Another 5* review on amazon uk this week!    Thank you!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

A little advance notice that I will be releasing a Christmas story early in November: it's not part of Alice Parker's Adventures, so get ready to meet a whole new cast!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

The Christmas story is finished, so as soon as the cover is ready we're good to go!  There's mystery, magic, and of course, a bit of festive fun!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' is free 9th - 12th November! Why not grab a copy ready for the Christmas holiday? 

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' takes place at Christmas time - so it's an ideal holiday read! 

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

And still only .99!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you read all the Alice Parker books so far? If so, don't forget there's a Christmas story to read while you wait for Alice's 4th adventure!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Free today and tomorrow, Book 1 of 'Alice Parker's Adventures.'
Happy Christmas and happy reading! 

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI

Thirteen-year-old Alice Parker knows something isn't right; mysterious aches and pains, a craving for sugar that's out of control. Suddenly she is top of the class in every subject. 
Baffled by what is happening to her and feeling at odds with the world, Alice can't take much more. Only when she collapses and experiences a life-changing transformation does she discover why she is different. 
But this new, incredible identity brings its own challenges and Alice isn't convinced she can rise to them. She just wants to be normal! 
The fact is she's anything but...


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, readers, for the reviews received this week


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

A 5* review today!  Lovely surprise for the weekend - thank you, Jenkins


----------



## Alba Arango author (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Nicola!

Wow...that sounds like a fun read. I think I will have to go check it out! Thanks for sharing.

Alba Arango
JJ Bennett: Junior Spy


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks, Alba! Best of luck with your new book


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

So Book 4 in the series is in progress!  Alice is about to experience the most peculiar adventure yet


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

A new 5* review for Book 2 in the series, 'Alice Parker & the Mind Magician,' this week!  Thank you Lynn


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Free February 8th & 9th - Alice Parker's Metamorphosis, Book 1 of the fantasy adventure series for children aged 9-13

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI

Please grab a copy if you haven't already! There are currently three books in the series, and book 4 is due to be released early next month


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 4 in the Alice Parker series is progressing nicely, so it will be published in March  
Until then, you've still got time to read the first three!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 4 has gone to be edited!  A few days to recover, then back to it


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, Beverly, for your 5* review of 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis'


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Book 4 in the series is now available! 

'Alice Parker & the Sound of the Silent'

The Parkers are off to London, where Alice is to play in the orchestra at a prestigious venue. But when she arrives in the city, her ears seem tuned to more than her music. Why is she hearing peculiar voices? 
Alice is convinced she's being followed - and not only by her latest enemies. When she starts shouting at pigeons, even her family begin to wonder. What is happening to Alice?
A new, unlikely friend holds the clue, and the explanation is absurd. Alice doesn't want to believe it.
But in the world of Finwips, anything is possible ...

http://www.amazon.com/Parker-Silent-Parkers-Adventures-ebook/dp/B00BUQBZBG


----------



## L M May (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL - I just went to sticky beak at your book and I got the yellow line! I already have it (from a free promo I presume) I will try and take a look at it soon. Have got a few on my TBR list, but yours is scooting a lot higher than it was before.


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks, L.M! I hope you enjoy it when you get to it 
It just happens that Book 1 is free again 26th & 27th March! Anyone aged 9-13 looking for an Easter read (and big kids too), look no further!

http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI
Thirteen-year-old Alice Parker knows something isn't right; mysterious aches and pains, a craving for sugar that's out of control. Suddenly she is top of the class in every subject. 
Baffled by what is happening to her and feeling at odds with the world, Alice can't take much more. Only when she collapses and experiences a life-changing transformation does she discover why she is different. 
But this new, incredible identity brings its own challenges and Alice isn't convinced she can rise to them. She just wants to be normal! 
The fact is she's anything but...


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

If you haven't met Alice yet, Book 1 is still only 99c


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

A 5* review on .co.uk for 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' this week! Thank you, Cath


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has bought a copy of 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' recently.  Selling well at the moment - I'll enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, Barrie, for your 4* review


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' is free 25th & 26th May from amazon!
Fantasy adventure for ages 9-13 
http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

nicola.palmer said:


> 'Alice Parker's Metamorphosis' is free 25th & 26th May from amazon!
> Fantasy adventure for ages 9-13
> http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI


Thanks - got it! I am always on the lookout for a new series for my kids...I'll be sure to post a review. Only thing is I am adverse to violence in kids' books. Hope it isn't filled with it? Warn me before we read it...

Melody


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Melody
Apologies for the delay in replying.  Thank you so much for downloading my book.  I'm pleased to say there is no violence in the story, so I hope you and yours enjoy it!


----------



## nicola.palmer (Dec 29, 2011)

A weekend read for 99c! Ideal for ages 9-13 
http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Parkers-Metamorphosis-children-ebook/dp/B006NOC7PI?tag=viglink126429-20


----------

